# Warre Top Bar vs Warre Frame Hives (Modified Warre Hives)



## rmcpb (Aug 15, 2012)

Enjoyed that one. Think I can see a Warre in my future when I get time to build it. Maybe next summer.


----------



## MeliMan (Sep 20, 2012)

Rob,
I'm considering *buying* my first Warre for two reasons: See how it is constructed, and tap into experience of a knowledgeable guy--the builder. Go to thewarrestore.com for its products for sale. On the home page you can get to the Facebook page for the place. Interesting posts on the timeline there.
Best to all beeks,
Peter


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Are Warre combs always parallel to the entrance?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

What is the screen made of?


----------



## MeliMan (Sep 20, 2012)

You can have them either way, odfrank. Parallel to the entrance side is the way I will do it when I keep a Warre hive. I live in Michigan, and must deal with winter. By having the frames parallel--easy to do with a square box--the first comb greets the cooler air from the entrance, and the remaining combs, not so much. If frames are perpendicular, then the 'front' of all combs take the cooler air. 
Peter


----------



## MeliMan (Sep 20, 2012)

odfrank said:


> What is the screen made of?


One beek and supplier says his is 'non-metallic mesh.' For a full list of components, go to:
http://www.thewarrestore.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1136749

best, 
Peter


----------



## ubernerd (Jul 17, 2012)

odfrank said:


> Are Warre combs always parallel to the entrance?


In his book, Warre talks about turning the combs relative to the entrance as part of the winter/summer management. Since the boxes are square, it's not an issue to rotate 90 degrees. Warre wrote of running his hives "Cool way" (combs aligned pointing toward entrance) during the spring/summer, and then turning them "warm way" when fall came around and it was time for winter prep.

Many people running Warre's don't bother with that (myself included) for any number of reasons. For me, it's window and handle location. My hive is stuck in a corner of my yard, so if I rotate it, observing and lifting become harder. I run mine "warm way" all the time.


----------

